# If it works...



## tanker13 (Sep 2, 2008)

I like this saying - If it's stupid but it works... Its not stupid.

Here's my project:

I fish a lot on Lake of the Woods in the winter. I drove up there nine times last winter from Fargo. My permanent house was out of Zipple because they have the best road network.

Me and my buddy from Red Lake Falls, who has an 8' x 16' house and a Honda 2000 generator would take our snowmobiles and portables to fish by Garden Island during the day. My idea was to build a bigger, basically permanet fish house that could be towed by snowmobile. I'm almost done building it - 8' x 8'. It's in six pieces; base, roof, four walls, and held together by 4" carriage bolts. Once we tow it up there we'll bolt it together and have the equivalent of a permanent house off Garden Island where only the big resorts that run Bombadiers have fish houses.

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to hard water fishing...


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

Hope it works for u guys. I love to fish LOW in the winter also and we just run sleds with the x 4 behind we like to be mobile and have an easy set up/tear down as possibile would be nice to have convenience of a perm though. Windy days suck with a portable..... Cant wait till the HARD WATER too


----------

